# i want sell my t-shirt in your town



## thunderstar (Dec 8, 2006)

we are t-shirt company in bandung Indonesia,
do you have idea how to sell our t-shirt in your town?


----------



## trackthistee (Nov 28, 2006)

Probably the same way you would sell them in your town.  Seriously though... you might want to be a little more specific. Sounds to me like you're looking for a retailer.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I wanna sell mine in your town as well 

Actually Nick is correct. We need a lil more information in order to help.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

thunderstar said:


> ...do you have idea how to sell our t-shirt in your town?


Tough question. It's a fairly big town


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

Depending on your size you'll need to hire a sales rep.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

How exactly do sales reps work? Commision, per hour, salaried?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Tshirtcrib said:


> How exactly do sales reps work? Commision, per hour, salaried?


Yes. Often a retainer and commision, but all other options or any combination of those options is also a possibility.

There are a couple of good older threads about sales reps on the forums (I don't think it's come up for a while, so it might be time to bring them to life again).


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

Before I went out on my own, as a 1-1.5 man shop (part timer when I need help) I worked at a fairly large vinyl sign shop. They didn't do T's then, but they do them now. There were 3-4 production people. One artist. One office person. Then there were sales people. 

Sales worked on commission. They were guaranteed minimum wage, even if they had a lousy week (it happens). Most made 2-3 times minimum wage, some even more. Depending on the product, they were paid 10-15% commission. As a production worker, I had to work some Saturdays. Nobody else was in the shop on Saturdays. If you waited on a customer, made a sale, you got the commission too. I didn't mind working Saturdays.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> How exactly do sales reps work? Commision, per hour, salaried?





previous thread.



Jasonda said:


> Hi
> 
> This thread might help you out:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5072


----------

